

Closure Compiler: Javascript to (better) Javascript compiler - fosk
http://code.google.com/closure/compiler/

======
jbyers
569 days old. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=924426>

------
dylanrw
This isn't even for a new version or anything, old...

------
riobard
How comes this is new again?

~~~
cipherzero
Yes, this was released years ago.

